# Push button start and global close?



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

How does the global close button on the console work on the 2004-7 GT? Is that also the keyless start button?













_Modified by Paldi at 3:25 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Push button start and global close? (Paldi)*

The "global close" button is unique to the N.A. Continental GT Bentleys circa 2004-2005 , with the push of the button it would close all of the windows. Beginning in 2006 all Continental Series Bentleys have a "start/stop" button where the "global close" once resided.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Push button start and global close? (GTurboI)*

Good! For some reason I thought the Start button was in the top of gear shift. I'm thinking about fitting a Bentley shifter to my Phaeton. Anyone know if it will fit?
















The Bentley shifter is sitting on a black plastic 'box' that just happens to be the right height to take the photo.


_Modified by Paldi at 11:18 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Push button start and global close? (Paldi)*

Who knows...I've never met somebody that wanted to turn their VW into a Bentley and FWIW, your OEM shift knob looks better than that Bentley shif knob. You should step up and get yourself a Mulliner Edition shifter.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Push button start and global close? (GTurboI)*

I was thinking the Bentley design but with a wood strip instead of brushed aluminum. The "T" shape of the Phaeton part bothers me... it looks like the throttle on one of my boats.
A shifter from an Audi A8 might also work, however i like the reverse lockout button on top. The A8 is on the side.








I also would like a clock face from the Bentley GT. It has red hands that light up at night - just like the rest of the Phaeton instruments. Why VW did their clock hands in white is beyond me.








Just wanting to improve on a few details.










_Modified by Paldi at 3:28 PM 8-21-2007_


----------

